# Miami/Bikini clip questions?



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello All! My first question is...what is the difference between these 2 clips? Is it just the same clip with 2 different names? I plan on putting Clover into a Miami clip because a)she is a dirt magnet, and b) because she is starting to go into her coat change and is starting to matt up like crazy. Does anyone have any pictures they can post as references, or any advice on how to do the bracelet poms properly? How high should the bracelets go, and how do I get that nice round finish? Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

As far as I know, the Miami and the Bikini are the same.

Here are some pics of Dana in the Miami clip for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a lil' pic:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, same clip, different names. It also has other names, but they're still the same clip!!!!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Seems to be the same name. I said Miami when I got Newt trimmed and the groomer, after having me describe it, said "Oh, a Bikini!"...Newt came out looking like I wanted her to, so it was apparently correct

She's due for another trim soon, in fact. We had her trimmed short on her body, so she's been able to go a fair amount of time between grooms, but now she's starting to look disheveled.  Newt is not a fan of fiddling, aside from poof brushing. So it's an ideal trim for her


----------

